

MkDroid: generate droid apps out of webfiles - sleepygarden
https://github.com/mcornell009/mkdroid
I made this, thought it might be share worthy. It&#x27;s still fairly kludgy though.
======
sleepygarden
I've seen android apps generated out of webfiles before - things like
AppsGeyser - but never opensourced or providing the actual java code. I feel
like this gives you the flexibility to take a web app and make a genuine
mobile experience, as opposed to another host for a website.

Critique is always appreciated!

